# Anybody got a report on Bass Fishing @ Lake Wimico or the Flats ?



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

Going down next week and just wondered what the situation was down their. Last time down high water and storms ran me out.

Canecutter23


----------



## Pat Lassiter (Mar 25, 2009)

check the river stage before you head down. Wimico will be ok but its been tough down there past couple of years. Anywhere around the delta in the saw grass should be good though. (as long as the river isnt too high) Where are you staying down there?


----------



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

Bay City Lodge, About the only place I have ever stayed except the old Break-a-way lodge which is now gone.


----------

